# OLED TV. Anybody have one?



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Before I jump for another plasma, I'd like to hear about the new OLED sets. Anybody have any experience with one?

Rich


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I saw them at CES last year but that is it. I don't even see them advertised much, but maybe I'm not paying enough attention. Personally I'm waiting for the 4K TVs to come down a bit more before pulling the trigger, by then they may be more available.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Great looking sets, both content (display) and packaging, but for near $10K for a 55" set, I can wait, possibly for a 4K. Now, a 4K OLED, now you're talking! My experience was also at CES, so from a bit of a distance, and with very controlled content.


----------

